# free manips



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh and i have improved in most areas since these pics were made including mane and tail smudgeing =D


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Please do these!!! Do anything you want. The first 2 are my mare Love Story, and in the last one, the darker bay is Night Heat and the lighter bay is Silver Sabre


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

You can pick any in my album : )


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

Here is what i was playing around with tonight Lovestory.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you, I LOVE them, you are really good


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Those are really great !
Ill post a pic tomorrow


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

And heres a couple of Love Story...


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

I would love for you to do one with Dunn(Gone & Dunn it), with this picture, I just need to enable downloading which I will do tomorrow so you can get the picture. Thanks!!!

equine


----------



## ThunderJumper (Dec 11, 2009)

]Heyy can u make one for me. The txt can be like Thunder then under it can be the one we love. Please and thanks


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

What would you like done with it Thunder?
that pics rather blury so i am kinda limited to what i can do...


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd love one! Can you maybe change the background? It could say "Penny Lane" on it somewhere 
It kinda looks like she is breathing in salty sea air with the wind in her mane lol


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Could you please make me one. You can do anything you like with it. My Horses name is Dial A Pro AKA Pro.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Could you move the finish pole slightly, so its not covering her head? And just do something funnnn


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Jumper136 (Jul 10, 2009)

Could you try this one? Her name is Call Me Miss Lily










Thank you!


----------



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

hey can i plz have this one merged with the other one one a landscape be creative lol thankss his name is ricky









and if u have time you can play with this one


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I LOVE them all! Thanks soooo much!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Can I have one please?
His name is Romeo


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't suppose you could do a dog and a horse together, could you?

























You can use either horse, or both horses, I don't care....See, I've been looking for someone to make a manip for our Kennels for awhile but I'd to have a horse in there too ^^

The bay is Devils Walker and the sorrel overo is Jesters Cowboy. The dog's name is Faith or Ch Fullmoons UnFaith Full. We're Fullmoon Kennels, and our colors are royal blue and yellow. 

Thanks so much, you're great at this


----------

